# So confused!!



## Davis (Jan 11, 2013)

I have a positive ANA 1:40, speckled. Tsh w/reflex ft4 of 1.79. My CH50 result of <60, and thyroglobulin antibodies of 24 (<20iu/ml). I am trying to find a new rhuemy, because I felt like the one I went to didn't listen to me. He said I was to young to have lupus. I am 29, my brother has it and was diagnosed at 19. What do you think I have? Lupus, hoshimotos, graves, thyroid what's wrong with me??


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Davis said:


> I have a positive ANA 1:40, speckled. Tsh w/reflex ft4 of 1.79. My CH50 result of <60, and thyroglobulin antibodies of 24 (<20iu/ml). I am trying to find a new rhuemy, because I felt like the one I went to didn't listen to me. He said I was to young to have lupus. I am 29, my brother has it and was diagnosed at 19. What do you think I have? Lupus, hoshimotos, graves, thyroid what's wrong with me??












A reduced CH50 in this situation warrants quantification and functional assays of individual complement components The sensitivity and specificity of a reduced CH50 limit the value of using this test for vasculitis screening unless painful, persistent urticarial lesions or purpura is observed. Thus, the CH50 has definite limitations but serves as a costeffective, screening test with the appropriate clinical presentation.
http://online.liebertpub.com/doi/abs/10.1089/088318702320323136

Many of us have more than on autoimmune diagnosis so don't be surprised is you have Lupus and autoimmune thyroid disease.

Glad you have joined us!

That doctor sure does not know his beans. Dang!

To get to the bottom of this, Anti-dsDNA, C3 and C4 (complements) should be run.

Do you know the range of that FT4 result? And what is your TSH?


----------



## Davis (Jan 11, 2013)

My tsh ism1.79 the range says .40-4.50. My results for comp 3 was 123 range 90-180. My comp 4 was 25 range 16-47.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Davis said:


> My tsh ism1.79 the range says .40-4.50. My results for comp 3 was 123 range 90-180. My comp 4 was 25 range 16-47.


Decreased complement levels also are associated with an increased risk of developing an autoimmune disease. Both C3 and C4 levels are typically depressed in SLE while C3 alone is low in septicemia and infections caused by fungi or parasites.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/complement-levels/tab/test

It is possible, in my humble opinion, that something is afoot as both comps are below the mid-range of the ranges given by your lab.

What has your doctor had to say about all of this? What do you think? I am a big believer in believing the person who owns the body they are talking about!


----------

